# Hoof Trimmer Sharpening



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Do any of you have a good method of sharpening the basic orange hoof trimming instrument? It has been hot and dry here in Colorado all summer and the hooves are extraordinarily hard this year. I trimmed six goats last night and the the nippers are completely dull and basically useless after just the six goats. (Same with the old goat, every part of my body aches!!!)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually take them apart. That way you can use a sharpening stone or diamond sharpener to work on them one at a time. Its most important to only sharpen the beveled edge and leave the flat side flat. I know that seems simple but I have seen people try to sharpen both sides and it ruins the clippers. When you put the two halves back together you'll have to play with the tension to get them as tight as possible while allowing them to move freely. A drop of oil really helps them work smoothly. Also, sometimes the clippers get worn where they rub together making it necessary to tighten them a little to keep the blades contacting each other when they cut.


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, Rex!! I will give it a whirl and see what happens. Better than taking them to Ace Hardware for sharpening after every few goats!!! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

ColoGoatGuys said:


> Thanks, Rex!! I will give it a whirl and see what happens. Better than taking them to Ace Hardware for sharpening after every few goats!!! I'll let you know how it goes.


I have heard that if you can get the goat on wet ground just before
trimming it will soften the hoof for easier trimming. I have not tried
it yet. But it did work on horse hooves in the past.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Radena,

Try it, you'll like it! I try to trim hooves on dewy mornings or following some rain (it has to have stopped, though, or my boys won't leave the dry barn). The hoof material cuts really easily then. This evening I had to trim the hooves dry because they were in desperate need and I was reminded just WHY I aim for damp conditions. It was much more difficult and less effective.

Happy trimming,
Rose-Marie


----------

